# Lager und Schrauben für Savage ´05



## Flying C. (3. März 2010)

Hi ich wollte mal wissen ob die Möglichkeit besteht für mein Savage von 2005, meines wissens nach baugleich mit dem Atomic des selben Jahres, neue Lager und die passenden Schrauben zu bekommen und wenn ja wo und was wird das kosten???
Vielen Dank schonmal. Lg Andi


----------



## LaKoS (3. März 2010)

Die Lager bekommst du in jedem Kugellagershop in deiner Nähe (wird vermutlich sauteuer sein), besser du bestellt sie online! 
Da sparst du dir am meisten...hab mir diesen Winter auch neue für mein A-line gegönnt vom SKF-Fuzzi hier bei mir 8 Lager kosteten über 50 Euro! 
Im Internet die gleiche Qualität um einiges günstiger....

Die Schrauben müsstest mal bei Norco Germany selbst anfragen! Wenn die keine mehr haben oder nicht lieferbar sind schau mal in einem gut sortiertem Schraubenladen, da solltest du eigentlich alles finden! 

Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (3. März 2010)

ja hast du danke aber wie bekomm ich raus welche lager ich brauche?? steht das irgendwo?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (3. März 2010)

Flying C. schrieb:


> ja hast du danke aber wie bekomm ich raus welche lager ich brauche?? steht das irgendwo?



Die Lagernummern stehen direkt auf den Lagern drauf.

Bei http://www.dswaelzlager.de/ hat mich ein Satz Lager fürs Team DH ca. 32 Eur gekostet.

Nur als Info, laut Dtl..Import dürfen die Lager nur vom Fachhändler gewechselt werden ... 

Ansonsten besorg die passende Unterlegschreiben und Schrauben, Ein wenig Loctide Fügen Welle Nabe ist auch nicht verkehrt beim Einpressen der neuen Lager.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## LaKoS (3. März 2010)

Das stimmt, einfach mal den Hinterbau auseinanderschrauben und schaun was draufsteht....also ich hab 2 x 6001 2RS u. 6 x 608 2RS in meinem A-line gehabt! 

Aber das Loctide 638 würd ich weg lassen, wenn du sie mal wieder wechseln willst bekommst die gar nicht mehr raus, da dieses Loctide wirklich extrem hält!
Ich hab meine einfach mit ein wenig Fett wieder eingepresst und gut ist...wozu noch extra einkleben, die Lager können eh nicht aus!


----------



## Flying C. (4. März 2010)

hab das problem dass die schrauben so verhunzt sind dass ich sorgen hab wenn ich die löse um aufzumachen, ich die nicht mehr vernünftig festbekomme weil die schon fast rund sind. darum wollt ich schrauben und lager in einem wechseln.


----------



## LaKoS (4. März 2010)

Schreib halt einfach mal an Norco Germany und frag da nach was die Teile im einzelnen kosten! 
Ansonsten ausmessen und selber schauen wo man die Schrauben herbekommt!


----------



## CaptainPsycho (4. März 2010)

Eric S. schrieb:


> Aber das Loctide 638 würd ich weg lassen, wenn du sie mal wieder wechseln willst bekommst die gar nicht mehr raus, da dieses Loctide wirklich extrem hält!
> Ich hab meine einfach mit ein wenig Fett wieder eingepresst und gut ist...wozu noch extra einkleben, die Lager können eh nicht aus!



Naja also das ist Unfug, dass du die nicht wieder raus bekommst. Spätestens, wenn du es erwärmst kommen die raus. 

Ich kleb die lieber mit ein wenig, also nicht viel, davon ein. Die Lager im Umlenkhebel waren bei meinem Rahmen auch vorher schon eingeklebt.

Grüße
Joachim


----------

